# Autism Support in Italy



## FabCakeLady

We will be relocating to Rome in the new year. We have an autistic son (ASD/Aspergers) and I am wondering how autism is viewed in Italy and whether there are any support groups etc etc. Can anyone share their experience of a move to Italy with an autistic child? Thanks!


----------



## mamachka

I hope you get an answer to this...the though of this move for you must be challenging and nervewracking without these answers!

Blessings!


----------



## FabCakeLady

Thank you for your thoughts! I have not had any replies to my post. But we have always felt quite alone when it comes to my son!

I am a little anxious about the move! The company my husband works for is pulling out of the Midlands in the UK and so we have to move. But at least he has his job! Although I have been lucky enough to travel lots throughout my life I have never been to Italy! It is a fabulous opportunity even if very daunting!

Wishing you all the best too.


----------



## mamachka

OK so I tried to send you a pm (private message) and it looked like it went through, but my inbox said that I have sent o messages...but I could see my messages to you when I click on your name, so I guess my posts came out on your public page? I deleted them.

Anyone here know how to send a pm?


----------



## Suenneil

mamachka said:


> OK so I tried to send you a pm (private message) and it looked like it went through, but my inbox said that I have sent o messages...but I could see my messages to you when I click on your name, so I guess my posts came out on your public page? I deleted them.
> 
> Anyone here know how to send a pm?


 for some reason "sent" message take ages to register in the "sent items" it should have gone through ok.

Just going back to the original post I did find a website for the Autism Society in Italy - but it is written in Italian of course  so unsure if this is of any use to you ??

Sue lane:


----------



## mamachka

Suenneil said:


> for some reason "sent" message take ages to register in the "sent items" it should have gone through ok.
> 
> Just going back to the original post I did find a website for the Autism Society in Italy - but it is written in Italian of course  so unsure if this is of any use to you ??
> 
> Sue lane:


Hi Sue,

But when I click on her "view public page" I am (was...I deleted it) seeing my post to her. Which I really didn't want out in the open.

Now I do not see any symbol for a private message, so I am thinking they are all public. Is that true?


On another note...I like your "chatty" signature!


----------



## Suenneil

mamachka said:


> Hi Sue,
> 
> But when I click on her "view public page" I am (was...I deleted it) seeing my post to her. Which I really didn't want out in the open.
> 
> Now I do not see any symbol for a private message, so I am thinking they are all public. Is that true?
> 
> 
> On another note...I like your "chatty" signature!


Hiya 

OK you can only send private messages after making a certain number of posts (5 I think!) .... so if the person you are trying to send the PM to hasnt made enough posts they wont be able to accept PMs either. Provided both of you have made the required number of posts on the forum you will have the facility to use the Private Message system .... it will show up as an option then.

Hope that makes sense  Im having a bad start to my day lol so my brain is a little bit off !!

Thanks for the compliment by the way ....  Sue


----------



## jojo

hold on, I think you have to change something on your profile to enable your account to show sent messages. They go to the recipient alright, but you dont get to keep a copy???? If thats the problem have a root around and so will i and let you know

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

.... back to your question. If I were you, I think I'd phone one of the international/British schools in the area you're looking at (have a google) and ask them if they have any info. They may not be able to help you directly, but they may know about how things work over there???

Jo xx


----------



## FabianVH

*Help with Autism in Italy*



FabCakeLady said:


> We will be relocating to Rome in the new year. We have an autistic son (ASD/Aspergers) and I am wondering how autism is viewed in Italy and whether there are any support groups etc etc. Can anyone share their experience of a move to Italy with an autistic child? Thanks!


Hi. I am wondering how you are going with support for your Autistic son in Italy? I also will be relocating to Italy in about 8 months and our 5 yo son also has been diagnosed with Autism. I am in two minds as here in Australia the government has granted funding to families with Autistic Child for early intervention, which has helped tremendously. Don’t think the Italian Gov has a similar scheme. Please let me know what your experience was. Also if there is any one else out there in Italy that can shed so light on the subject I will appreciate it.


----------



## pudd 2

when we were in england we used to take autistic children into our house to give the parents a break , Our exprerance is limeted here but we have an italian freand who has an autistic doughter // he speaks perfect english i can ask him for imformaiton if you like we live in abruzzo just 2 hrs away on the motor way , if we can be of any help to we will be pleased to help not sure how to contact you perhaps one of the admin can tell me


----------



## FabianVH

pudd 2 said:


> when we were in england we used to take autistic children into our house to give the parents a break , Our exprerance is limeted here but we have an italian freand who has an autistic doughter // he speaks perfect english i can ask him for imformaiton if you like we live in abruzzo just 2 hrs away on the motor way , if we can be of any help to we will be pleased to help not sure how to contact you perhaps one of the admin can tell me


I would be so grateful if you can ask your Italian friend for information, i think i can send you a private message with my email address so we can share information and possibly communicate directly with your friend.


----------



## pudd 2

hi fabian i dont think yopu can private mesage me you havent posted enugh go to www. oweners direct and put in propertys in abruzzo and look for casa pretoro or just google casa pretoro and my email tel no every thing whil apear i hope this helps then we can move forward i am the owener of casa pretoro


----------



## BellaItalia

*Special Education teacher to a child with Autism*



FabCakeLady said:


> We will be relocating to Rome in the new year. We have an autistic son (ASD/Aspergers) and I am wondering how autism is viewed in Italy and whether there are any support groups etc etc. Can anyone share their experience of a move to Italy with an autistic child? Thanks!


Hello,

I am wondering if you could share with me what kind of replies you recieved?

I am a teacher at an international school in Trieste, Italy with an austistic student whose parents (they are Italian) do no accept that he is autistic. From my experience thus far in this position there is a lack awareness about Autism and not a lot of understanding or acceptance of it.

Thank you!


----------



## FabianVH

*Help with Autism in Italy*



BellaItalia said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am wondering if you could share with me what kind of replies you recieved?
> 
> I am a teacher at an international school in Trieste, Italy with an austistic student whose parents (they are Italian) do no accept that he is autistic. From my experience thus far in this position there is a lack awareness about Autism and not a lot of understanding or acceptance of it.
> 
> Thank you!


I can understand that they do not accept it especially if the autism is mild. As our child, he attends a main stream school in AU and he has his good days and bad days. We will be arriving in Italy in March 2011 and through this forum have a phone number to a family with a autistic girl, I will phone them to get info on there situation and experience. I will pass this on. If anyone out there has contacts to families, organisations etc, please let me know.


----------



## pudd 2

FabianVH said:


> I can understand that they do not accept it especially if the autism is mild. As our child, he attends a main stream school in AU and he has his good days and bad days. We will be arriving in Italy in March 2011 and through this forum have a phone number to a family with a autistic girl, I will phone them to get info on there situation and experience. I will pass this on. If anyone out there has contacts to families, organisations etc, please let me know.


hi fabian if the number you have the one i gave byou they are awaiting your call luigi and mara they are very good freands of mine and whill help you roy


----------



## Elliecat

Hi, I have lived in Italy for approx 9 months and from my experience there is virtually no help or special schools for Autistic children. I myself have a young brother with Aspergers syndrome so I know the challenges you face in general with an autistic child in the UK. I have a friend here who has worked as a children's teacher for at least 3 to 4 schools and each time has had some pupils who were either autistic or challenged and tried to advise the parents and look into special schools for them, she found virtually nothing except maybe in the big towns. It all depends on where you will move to, but I would say the best thing to do is to contact the british embassy and ask them, but like I said before I wouldn't have too much hope as Italy's education system is very behind when it comes to special needs.

I hope you find what you are looking for. Ciao


----------



## mamachka

*ltaly*

I started out in this forum thinking we (My family) were relocating to Canada. But My husband's company that use to stress their wonderful benefits of relocation sang a different tune when the economy started struggling. We were so due for a change and had so many shattered dreams. Italy had also been another possibility. Those dreams of experiences and living were now dashed. 

We have been trying to get there without that company, and we are now seeing that as Americans it is nearly impossible to do unless you have married an Italian citizen, or another EU citizen and you move to that country or If you yourself are a European citizen as a single. Or you can prove Italian heritage which my hsband has, but has no paperwork from the grandparents as his parents are gone and he has no idea where any of their stuff went. 

But, I do have some info for those in the pescara Abruzzo region.

Alba-Associazione Abruzzese liberi bambini dall’autismo con l’ABA

Address	
Via D'Avalos 66
Pescara, Italy 65126
Website	
www.albautismo.it
Email	
[email protected]

I believe they are an organization that does ABA with children with Autism.



Please...If anyone has ANY ideas how to get to Italy for an Americans (not married to a spouse European citizen) please share! Thank you! 

Blessings HTH.


----------



## Arturo.c

I'd like to add my two cents on the issue, as an Italian expat with an Autistic child (8 y.o.) born in the US and raised part in Japan and part in the US, I did some research when my posting was over and I had to go back in Italy for at least 18 months before I could apply for my next posting abroad. 

Awareness about autism is still low in Italy, and since the level of school and social services varies greatly with location and is exclusively available in Italian, I decided to split temporarily from my family and leave my American wife and my kids in California (where she has a home) and stay in Italy by myself until my next posting came.

Before I was due to go back to Italy we compiled a list of "International" schools in Rome (where my office HQ is located, and the majority of the local expat community as well), and we sent to the ones who looked best on paper a lengthy e-mail detailing our kids' educational needs and their school level, putting emphasis on our son's disability. We got eight replies, two of them negative (of the kind _"We're sorry, but our school is not equipped to care for special needs kids.."_ etc.).

We planned a visit several months ahead of my return date and made appointments with the remaining school. we prepared a "file" for each one of them with copies of previous evaluations of my son made by specialists in the US and a CD with videos of him in class and undergoing occupational therapy and ABA sessions, just to make them understand his attitude and dispel eventual fears about his behavioral issues.

Almost all the visits were disappointing. We could tell from the start that they were just doing a favour to us by giving a tour of their facilities, but had no intention whatsoever to take our kids in (with comments like: _"You know, the waiting list for next school year is already very long..."_ or _"Usually expatriate parents with special needs kids put them in special boarding schools"_). One headmaster even had the nerve of telling us that they would have had no problem in accepting our application for enrollment, only to e-mail us the following day to deny everything she said to us the day before.

Only two international schools in Rome were willing to take our children in and accommodate an "aide" for our autistic son (to be paid separately by us), but one was extremely expensive, and the other one didn't have availability in their classes for my son's school year.

Therefore my only choice was to split the family for as long as I had to be in Italy...


----------



## Arturo.c

mamachka said:


> Or you can prove Italian heritage which my husband has, but has no paperwork from the grandparents as his parents are gone and he has no idea where any of their stuff went.


In my opinion your husband should make an effort to locate the city of origin of his family, where there could be the family records that could prove his heritage and pave the way to obtain his coveted Italian nationality.

You say his parents are gone, but doesn't he have any living aunts or uncles who could tell him about his grandparents' original names and dates of birth? Once he is able to obtain their certificates of birth and/or census/naturalization papers, he could start the paper trail to get everything together.

Look in the _"Italian Citizenship Message Board"_ for useful tips and advice.


----------



## pudd 2

mamachka said:


> I started out in this forum thinking we (My family) were relocating to Canada. But My husband's company that use to stress their wonderful benefits of relocation sang a different tune when the economy started struggling. We were so due for a change and had so many shattered dreams. Italy had also been another possibility. Those dreams of experiences and living were now dashed.
> 
> We have been trying to get there without that company, and we are now seeing that as Americans it is nearly impossible to do unless you have married an Italian citizen, or another EU citizen and you move to that country or If you yourself are a European citizen as a single. Or you can prove Italian heritage which my hsband has, but has no paperwork from the grandparents as his parents are gone and he has no idea where any of their stuff went.
> 
> But, I do have some info for those in the pescara Abruzzo region.
> 
> Alba-Associazione Abruzzese liberi bambini dall’autismo con l’ABA
> 
> Address
> Via D'Avalos 66
> Pescara, Italy 65126
> Website
> www.albautismo.it
> Email
> [email protected]
> 
> I believe they are an organization that does ABA with children with Autism.
> 
> 
> 
> Please...If anyone has ANY ideas how to get to Italy for an Americans (not married to a spouse European citizen) please share! Thank you!
> 
> Blessings HTH.


 hi you menchion pescara in your post does your husband come from abbruzzo we live in abruzzo and have got to know lots of important people perhaps we can help you we would do this for no cost as we like to help people as we had a hard time gettig residence .WE were even told by chieti police that england is not in the comon market eu any way if you need any help feel free to contact us ether on res or autisim as we used to give parent breaks to parents of autisic children


----------



## Vas Gov

*Child with ASD*

Hi
Sorry I just chanced upon your msg.
I believe that parents do not accept diagnosis of ASD given all the negative information posted all over.
Perhaps good to start with letting them know what the person with ASD can do.
I think that may work with the parents. The fact is they already know what their child cannot do! They need someone to tell them what he/she can do!
Eventually, after some success with intervention, parents will be more open to discuss about ASD to accelerate progress.
Glad the child is in your class as you sound like a really concerned teacher :clap2:


----------



## Vas Gov

BellaItalia said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am wondering if you could share with me what kind of replies you recieved?
> 
> I am a teacher at an international school in Trieste, Italy with an austistic student whose parents (they are Italian) do no accept that he is autistic. From my experience thus far in this position there is a lack awareness about Autism and not a lot of understanding or acceptance of it.
> 
> Thank you!


 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi
Sorry I just chanced upon your msg.
I believe that parents do not accept diagnosis of ASD given all the negative information posted all over.
Perhaps good to start with letting them know what the person with ASD can do.
I think that may work with the parents. The fact is they already know what their child cannot do! They need someone to tell them what he/she can do!
Eventually, after some success with intervention, parents will be more open to discuss about ASD to accelerate progress.
Glad the child is in your class as you sound like a really concerned teacher


----------



## Sujata

*Expat Wanabe*

Hi , we are also planning to relocate to Italy from India for a year. Probably we will stay in Rome. Would you be able to comment if there are special needs school or normal schools which engage in early intervention program in Rome. My son has been detected with mild symptoms of autism , speech is the major area to focus on. He also undergoes some therapies like OT and special education. It would be of great help if we can get some advise on this.


----------



## Vas Gov

Hi Sujata
I believe, its the inclusion approach in Italy. Your child if enrolled in the public schools will be integrated with the neurotypical children.
PRIVATE Special school may be another option if available. As far as I am concerned, I am also looking for schools for my two children and it appears like most international schools take in children with special needs.
I do agree that speech is important for your son but two way communication especially in socially functional interaction would be a better goal to start with now. Just my two cents worth! 
I would suggest that you get reports on all the current services that he is receiving in Delhi. Home programs would be great so as to provide continued intervention.


----------



## Sujata

Thanks Vas for your valuable inputs. From my experience on working with kids who need some special attention , there is nothing next to home intervention and replication of the therapies you learn at the centers , at home.

Nice to hear that most international schools take in children with special needs.

When is your plan to go to Italy? Probably after you reach you will be better positioned to comment on your experience in getting admissions to schools. 

My son undergoes a biomedical treatment ( DAN if you have heard about it) along with a combination of therapies like OT, Speech and Special Education. It would be good if we ourselves ,as parents, can form a group for easy exchange of ideas once we settle down there.


----------



## collizz

*Move to Italy - Autism*

Hi,

I'm sorry to say that you will not have the same support as in the UK or the US. I'm not sure of the age of your son but if he is of school age then you would have to send him to public school. I wouldn't advise on an Italian school but rather St. George's British School or St. Stephens (American). I'm not sure that they have the possibilities to help but if they do I'd opt to go with them. There are some afterschool programs but tend to be only for a few hours a week. If he's over 16 then you may have problems placing him . 

If your son is of preschool age, he would have to attend the local nursery's as there aren't any school who cater towards this need. In fact I'm in the process of opening up preschools and a Foundation (in Tuscany) for this specific need - based on the methodologies of the Devereux Foundation in the US (who will be parterning with us).

I do know that there are many families who are having problems- if you would need further help please feel free to contact me and I will help in whatever way I can. Unfortunately it will probably be another year before I get anything up and running (it's been a few years just to get to this point - due to the red-tape).

Again, if you need some help or advice please feel free to contact me via our website. The Dalia Center - Cura per Bisogni Speciali (it's still in start-up phase but you can send an email via the site).

Cheers,

Elisabet Carosella Dart


----------



## pudd 2

collizz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm sorry to say that you will not have the same support as in the UK or the US. I'm not sure of the age of your son but if he is of school age then you would have to send him to public school. I wouldn't advise on an Italian school but rather St. George's British School or St. Stephens (American). I'm not sure that they have the possibilities to help but if they do I'd opt to go with them. There are some afterschool programs but tend to be only for a few hours a week. If he's over 16 then you may have problems placing him .
> 
> If your son is of preschool age, he would have to attend the local nursery's as there aren't any school who cater towards this need. In fact I'm in the process of opening up preschools and a Foundation (in Tuscany) for this specific need - based on the methodologies of the Devereux Foundation in the US (who will be parterning with us).
> 
> I do know that there are many families who are having problems- if you would need further help please feel free to contact me and I will help in whatever way I can. Unfortunately it will probably be another year before I get anything up and running (it's been a few years just to get to this point - due to the red-tape).
> 
> Again, if you need some help or advice please feel free to contact me via our website. The Dalia Center - Cura per Bisogni Speciali (it's still in start-up phase but you can send an email via the site).
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Elisabet Carosella Dart


 hi what is wrong whith italian schools a freand of mine english came here 30 years ago and put her then young children though the italian sythem one is a artist one a top chef with his own resturant another a scientist


----------



## Sujata

Hi Pudd

There is nothing wrong with Italian schools; just that wanted to know if there is any intervention program which is run for kids who need personalised learning because of mild developmental delay.


----------



## Sujata

Thanks Coliz. It was insightful.

My son is 3 years and 4 months old.


----------



## collizz

*Move to Italy*



Sujata said:


> Thanks Coliz. It was insightful.
> 
> My son is 3 years and 4 months old.


Unfortunately you may not find anything suitable for your needs. You would have to send your son to an Asilo and hopefully they can accomodate. I have encountered endless families who are in the same situation and are frustrated. Regardless, contact the english/american schools who may be able to help you. If you are still in need contact me and I'll see what I can do to help out. 

Liz


----------



## dario

FabCakeLady said:


> We will be relocating to Rome in the new year. We have an autistic son (ASD/Aspergers) and I am wondering how autism is viewed in Italy and whether there are any support groups etc etc. Can anyone share their experience of a move to Italy with an autistic child? Thanks!


I don't know about support but if I'm not mistaken, the hospital in Siena is one of the world leading centres for autism.


----------



## JuliaG

*ASD support in Italy*

Hi I have just registered with this forum and my Italian husband would like to move back to Italy. We do however have a child (10) on the autistic spectrum and I wondered if you had now settled there and how you have got on. 

I am also looking for contacts in the SEN education system to be able to ascertain whether a move would be the right thing to do.

Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## JuliaG

*Autism support in Italy*

Could you tell me the name of the hospital in Siena you are referring to.

Many thanks


----------



## pudd 2

hi julia g ive just noticed your english adress horsham is your family from pretoro in abruzzo were we live if so i can passon lots of imformation about aut suport in this area ,/SNIP/


----------



## italy1219

We used a company called Italy Mondo. It was a great experience!


----------



## italy1219

*10 year old Aspie*



JuliaG said:


> Hi I have just registered with this forum and my Italian husband would like to move back to Italy. We do however have a child (10) on the autistic spectrum and I wondered if you had now settled there and how you have got on.
> 
> I am also looking for contacts in the SEN education system to be able to ascertain whether a move would be the right thing to do.
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you.



I am curious to know if you moved. I also have a 10 year old with high functioning autism and we are planning to move to Italy. I would love any information you can give me.


----------



## fede

Hi everybody!
I don't know if it can be useful, but I know a school for autism in Brescia area (Garda Lake area- between Milan and Verona/Venice). I can't write the URL of the website (I'm a new member) but you have to google SCUOLABA ITALIA and you'll find it!


I know it's powered by a friend of one of my dearest friends; I also know that the owner of the school speaks english for sure, since she has worked abroad (don't remember if in Irland or England) for some time...
Try to contact her! Maybe can be useful or give you suggestions about autism here in Italy...
Have a good luck!!!


----------



## dmelodia

This thread has been very helpful for me, as I have a brother with autism who would be coming with me. Thank you for the help!


----------



## lizet

FabianVH said:


> Hi. I am wondering how you are going with support for your Autistic son in Italy? I also will be relocating to Italy in about 8 months and our 5 yo son also has been diagnosed with Autism. I am in two minds as here in Australia the government has granted funding to families with Autistic Child for early intervention, which has helped tremendously. Don’t think the Italian Gov has a similar scheme. Please let me know what your experience was. Also if there is any one else out there in Italy that can shed so light on the subject I will appreciate it.


Hello to everyone I'm Lizet 46 yrs. old from the Philippines. I will be going to Italy early this November to be with my boyfriend of 8 yrs. I will only have a 90-day tourist visa and hoping that I can find a job before my visa expires. I would like to work as a nanny ( with ABA training) to a family with a child with autism. I have a 19 yr old autistic son who's in his 2nd yr college taking up Bachelor of Arts in Performing Arts major in Speech and Theater Arts. He's also planning to take up Bachelor of Arts in Film in the near future. I have to find a job that can support his dreams. 
Have a nice day!


----------



## rosektp

*Autism Teacher*

Hi, 
I am in the process of relocating to Italy, and am looking for schools/programs that offer ASD services. I am a teacher and behavioral therapist with 10+ years of experience working with children and young adults on the autism spectrum. I would love any and all information/advice of possible job openings... Thanks so much!


----------



## mfaeriee

Hello,
I am an experienced ABA therapist from Canada and I am currently studying in Belfast to get a Masters in ABA. I am looking to move to Italy for work in ABA with the expat community, and would like to get in touch with ANY parents or professionals to discuss the possibility. 
Please email me if you can give me any information.
Many thanks!! you can also look me up on LinkedIn (Mandy Cheung) 


Much appreciated,
Mandy


----------



## mfaeriee

dario said:


> I don't know about support but if I'm not mistaken, the hospital in Siena is one of the world leading centres for autism.


What is the name of the hospital?


----------



## mavis_ryan

Hi 

I understand this is an older thread but I thought I might still have some luck! I am an english speaking ABA therapist with over six years of experience in the field. I have worked in both home and school settings and I am currently based in Rome. If I can help anyone with early intervention or establishing IEP's I would love to help as there are very little options in terms of specific schools for children with autism here. Please let me know!


----------



## Bargainville

Hello,

I understand this thread is quite old at this point. If anyone on this thread is still checking email & have any advice/resources you are able to offer, it would be greatly appreciated! 

Personally, I have two sons. One 5y old who has been diagnosed in the USA as having mild-moderate autism, and one 2y old who has been identified as having autism "tendencies" and therefore a candidate for further testing. 

Thank you!


----------

